# Musket balls and canister shot



## seniorscuba1 (Mar 11, 2020)

hi  Found these at the bottom of a slope near the wreckage of a warship that wrecker trying to enter Halifax Harbor in 1797 . I was fanning away some sandy materiel nd the musket balls rolled out of the sand the larger one is a cannister shot  loaded in a cannon about a dozen of these balls about 1 inch in diameter. would be shot over the enemy,s deck getting hit by either one could be fatal , but the cannister shot would basically blow someone in half


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 11, 2020)

Canister balls are on of my favorite collectors items, because of the weight, size, power and horrific history behind them Excellent finds!


----------

